# At last its officially here, the D610



## goodguy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hallelujah, for all those who were holding for the D610, here it is

D610 Nikon Digital Camera | Digital SLR Camera from Nikon

Now its time to get the D400 out


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2013)

When are they going to go on Sale ??

:lmao:


----------



## Dinardy (Oct 8, 2013)

Will be released October 18th!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2013)

Shutter speed is still 1/4000
Lo-1 (ISO 50)


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 8, 2013)

:yawn:


----------



## SCraig (Oct 8, 2013)

Yet more full-frame boredom ;(


----------



## nmoody (Oct 8, 2013)

Not much innovation in this one. And yeah that shutter speed is pretty disappointing.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

Why not add WiFi? GPS?  at least that would make it more modern and a little more comparable to the Canon 6D.

Nikon...  The 'rotatory dial' phone in the 'smart phone' age...


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Why not add WiFi? GPS? at least that would make it more modern and a little more comparable to the Canon 6D.
> 
> Nikon... The 'rotatory dial' phone in the 'smart phone' age...



Maybe they thought it more appropriate to concentrate on building a solid camera body that would function well, and produce good images, and leave the bells, whistles, smoke and mirrors to others?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Why not add WiFi? GPS? at least that would make it more modern and a little more comparable to the Canon 6D.
> ...



well it DOES come with ONE mirror, and a pentaprism.


----------



## Coasty (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds just like the old D600, but the numbers is higher, so it has to be better!  24.3 MP! WOW! 1/4000 shutter speed COOL! 39 super auto focus points! Super high ISO! 6FPS!! Same price! I wonder when the D7110 is coming out!!??


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2013)

I dunno why you guys were expecting it to be an entirely new camera... it's a bug fix camera.


----------



## Coasty (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I&#8217;m going to wait for the D620, cause I hear it will be even better.


----------



## DBA (Oct 8, 2013)

Son of a *****, literally just bought my 2nd D600 a week ago. So what exactly did they fix on the D610?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

dPreview says that, counting the new shutter mechanism, the D610 has four new features. Faster firing rate, the new white balance system, and a low-noise, 3 frames per second firing rate option. I've not delved into the "first look" article to find out how quiet the low-noise shooting option is...I would hope it's somewhat similar to the silent mode Canon has made recently. Better white balance system sounds like a good feature, especially for those who want to shoot in JPEG mode, or RAW+JPEG capture mode. Or, when shooting video, better WB would be nice to have.


----------



## DBA (Oct 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> dPreview says that, counting the new shutter mechanism, the D610 has four new features. Faster firing rate, the new white balance system, and a low-noise, 3 frames per second firing rate option. I've not delved into the "first look" article to find out how quiet the low-noise shooting option is...I would hope it's somewhat similar to the silent mode Canon has made recently. Better white balance system sounds like a good feature, especially for those who want to shoot in JPEG mode, or RAW+JPEG capture mode. Or, when shooting video, better WB would be nice to have.


I'm assuming the "low-noise" you're referring is in the sense of sound? If you shoot raw the WB upgrade wouldn't be that much of an "upgrade". I'm more curious if they found a flaw with the mirror/shutter mechanism as it looks like they changed something with it going from 5.5 to 6 fps.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> dPreview says that, counting the new shutter mechanism, the D610 has four new features. Faster firing rate, the new white balance system, and *a low-noise, 3 frames per second firing rate option*. I've not delved into the "first look" article to find out how quiet the low-noise shooting option is...I would hope it's somewhat similar to the silent mode Canon has made recently. Better white balance system sounds like a good feature, especially for those who want to shoot in JPEG mode, or RAW+JPEG capture mode. Or, when shooting video, better WB would be nice to have.



Apparently my brain needs a faster firing rate! :lmao:  At first, I thought you meant a "low-noise" as in low grain/texture/image noise--and I couldn't figure out why a 3fps firing rate would somehow provide a less noisy image than you'd get otherwise. I had to read the rest of your statement before I realized you meant actual NOISE, as in SOUND.
Doh.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Maybe they thought it more appropriate to concentrate on building a solid camera body that would function well, and produce good images, and leave the bells, whistles, smoke and mirrors to others?



It has a mirror ..


----------



## jaomul (Oct 8, 2013)

At last????I would have thought this was premature if anything


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Why not add WiFi? GPS? at least that would make it more modern and a little more comparable to the Canon 6D.
> ...



What you call bells & whistles i would call a requirement.   

Its almost 2014.. i should be able to shoot HS football and upload pictures to the teams facebook/twitter pages during the game (Most schools 'broadcast' play-by-play and scores to social media during games).   Have you ever used Nikon's WiFi adapter?  Ever tried to plug it in, get it setup and connected,  from a sideline?   It would cost Nikon ~$10 to add this into the camera.    

Fixing the shutter, updating the firmware then calling it NEW is a sad move...  Nikon doesn't think forward... they play catch-up.



tirediron said:


> Maybe they thought it more appropriate to concentrate on building a solid camera body that would function well, and produce good images, and leave the bells, whistles, smoke and mirrors to others?


The 'others' have already started taking marketshare from nikon...


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2013)

An interesting feature of the Internet is that the extent and severity of product problems can get blown way out of proportion.
Many people report problems with consumer electronics that result from user error.
Many people jump on a problem bandwagon while not rally knowing if their issue is in fact an example of the same.

It's like eye witness testimony in court. Most of it cannot be relied upon as being accurate.

Any spot on a D600 image sensor was an oil spot, even if it was actually a dust bunny, and D600 sales likely suffered.

Nikon fixed the problem by re-launching the same camera as the D610.
To give the camera credence as 'New', they included some minor features they already had in the pipeline.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

You cant deny there is an issue..  Nikon (almost) owned up to it with a service advisory..  By replacing the shutter they are admitting/yet-not-admitting the issue exists.

But what Nikon is telling the D600 owners is:  Sucks to be you.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

Ha.. i just read this:

I Don't Think a D610 Solved all of Nikon's Problems | byThom | Thom Hogan


No matter what you think of Mr. Hogan...  He has a point


----------



## amolitor (Oct 8, 2013)

As usual, Thom starts out with:

"I don't have any actual facts, but let's assume that Nikon is a bunch of morons, and see what we can deduce"

which sometimes works out ok, on account of sometimes big companies actually are morons. Sometimes it doesn't work out so good.


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> As usual, Thom starts out with:
> 
> "I don't have any actual facts, but let's assume that Nikon is a bunch of morons, and see what we can deduce"
> 
> which sometimes works out ok, on account of sometimes big companies actually are morons. Sometimes it doesn't work out so good.



Ground control to Major Thom, shut the **** up.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

TheLost said:
			
		

> i should be able to shoot HS football and upload pictures to the teams facebook/twitter pages during the game (Most schools 'broadcast' play-by-play and scores to social media during games).   Have you ever used Nikon's WiFi adapter?  Ever tried to plug it in, get it setup and connected,  from a sideline?   It would cost Nikon ~$10 to add this into the camera.



Well, using the D610 and the Nikon WU-1b and the free, Wireless Mobile Adapter Utility software, you could upload images to your Android or iOS device, and from there, upload the pictures to the web or social media outlets. Buuuuuuut, the trick is users will need to be tech-savvy enough to do this. My smartphone data plan would allow me to upload a ton of images for just $10 a month, right from remote locations.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Well, using the D610 and the Nikon WU-1b and the free, Wireless Mobile Adapter Utility software, you could upload images to your Android or iOS device, and from there, upload the pictures to the web or social media outlets.



This is exactly what i do Darrel...  and it is far from easy and smooth.  Do you know how fast the battery drains with the WU-1a plugged in? FAST! You cant just turn it off and on.  You have to unplug it... Ever drop the small (US dime) sized wifi adapter on a football field at night? 




Derrel said:


> Buuuuuuut, the trick is users will need to be tech-savvy enough to do this. My smartphone data plan would allow me to upload a ton of images for just $10 a month, right from remote locations.



Wrong..  Anybody should be able to download images from their camera to their ipad/iphone/android/tablet and share them with the world.  My mom should be able to do this!  The fact Nikon's software doesn't work on an iPad is proof Nikon doesn't care about its users ("ehh.. its good enough").  

I use my own software (look for it soon in iTunes... $4.99.. DSLR Commander) to transfer the files to my iPad.. then i use iPhoto to quickly edit and share.   

[Edit: Want to know why my program is taking so long to come out?!?!   Because I've decided to support Canon cameras...  because Canon gets it.. and Canon users have it built in!]

Nikon is out of touch with its users and how its users do work.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 8, 2013)

It's "Derrel" not "Darrel" and I think he agrees with you..


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It's "Derrel" not "Darrel" and I think he agrees with you..



Yes, he's obviously *not observant* enough to see that big, red   D e r r e l  on every single fricking post I make. I guess 21,817 repetitions is not enough reps for him to notice  how to spell the six-letter name of one of the most-prolific posters on this forum...

Oh....and he has his own software coming up for sale on iTunes for $4.99, so he uses TPF space to bash Nikon's free software application that competes with his for-profit software product...

Makes sense...sort of a self-promoting huckster, constantly bashing Nikon for personal profit....hmmmm...


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Nikon is out of touch with its users and how its users do work.



First off the biggest issue here isn't the camera it's the fact that the ipad is an pitiful excuse for a tablet computer. The ipad isn't designed to be a great middle man. Try a different tablet, perhaps a surface or even a laptop.

Why not just have your camera and a laptop? Using a usb cable or a card reader is so much faster than sending over wifi. Have you tried the wifi SD cards?

Sounds to me like your setup is the issue not the tech.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > It's "Derrel" not "Darrel" and I think he agrees with you..
> ...





Don't forget lazy!  I'm also lazy!  I wouldn't have to fix Nikon's wifi software if they did it right in the first place!  That's the truth behind my bashing!  And Derrel hardly ever agree's with me


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 8, 2013)

I really see no big deal with no built in wifi, at least it has a flash if needed. IMO that makes it more of a complete tool. Off camera or shoe mount is better of course but I don't think someone should be forced to by a flash from the start.


----------



## cgw (Oct 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> As usual, Thom starts out with:
> 
> "_I don't have any actual facts, but let's assume that Nikon is a bunch of morons, and see what we can deduce_"
> 
> which sometimes works out ok, on account of sometimes big companies actually are morons. Sometimes it doesn't work out so good.




Maybe you can help us find this quote in this Hogan article:

I Don't Think a D610 Solved all of Nikon's Problems | byThom | Thom Hogan

I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 8, 2013)

Since it applies to everything Thom writes, you might try to About section of his blog?


----------



## goodguy (Oct 8, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I really see no big deal with no built in wifi, at least it has a flash if needed. IMO that makes it more of a complete tool. Off camera or shoe mount is better of course but I don't think someone should be forced to by a flash from the start.


Here, here :hail:
Exactly my thoughts, flash or WIFI ?

I will take flash everyday over WIFI!!!

I shoot RAW, take the card stick into my desktop process the RAW pictures then and only then I am ready to share the ones I deemed worth sharing.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 8, 2013)

In the age of smartphones, tablets, and Nano tech, installing GPS or WiFi shouldn't be an issue. Its not something I need right off hand but can see how valuable it could be to some photographers.

Anyhow, I can see Tom's point on dealers sittings on D600's. If you're looking for an affordable way to go FF, it's about to get a lot cheaper.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know why everyone wants WiFi but nobody wants wired Ethernet. If Nikon built a DSLR with an AUI plug for 10BASE5 I would totally buy one. The fact that they do not is PROOF that Nikon is clueless about its user base, and will die pretty soon!


----------



## cgw (Oct 8, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Since it applies to everything Thom writes, you might try to About section of his blog?



Seems to be a new low for you. And yet, he's still Thom Hogan and you're not.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 8, 2013)

cgw said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Since it applies to everything Thom writes, you might try to About section of his blog?
> ...



What? Who are you and why are you insulting me? Are you Thom or something?

ETA: Ah yeah, I see. You actually are Thom, most likely. You're the same guy who got all bent out of shape last time I pointed out that Thom is a dunce, after you posted what I suspect was a link to your own blog.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 8, 2013)

Neat. Now when I upgrade I can go FX and not have to worry about that oil issue.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Thom's columns over the last year or so have become much more complaint-oriented, fault-finding, and snarky. I've been reading Thom's "bythom" site for a number of years, and it seems to me that he has, over the last year or so, become VERY emotionally involved/invested/wound-up/cheesed-off about/disapproving of/etc.etc. almost every SINGLE business and product decision that Nikon has made. Or has NOT made. He's become much more prone to micro-analysis, and the Henny Penny, the sky is falling type of ravings.I personally think it's becoming tedious. 

Sure, he has some good insights on CIPA shipment numbers, sales data, profits, and technical issues, as well as artistic and compositional/technique/strategy stuff. But I think his high degree of fixation on what Nikon does NOT manufacture, and what they do NOT "do", is really headed toward the arena of egotistical blogging, and of limited use to his readers. All the complaining about what is NOT available in the 13 d-slr models Nikon has in current use/production/for sale, and the 70 or so Nikkor lenses, plus the third party lenses....ACK!!!!!

I mean, how many f*****g lenses does a guy "need" to choose from? To hear him tell it, there needs to be another huge slug of lenses coming out of Nikon factories NOW, as in TODAY! Otherwise, the whole Nikon DX system is, well, pick a hyperbolic description:

A. inadequate   B. insufficient   C. deficient   D. disgracefully incomplete   E. ill-conceived   F. shamefully incomplete   G.  woefully gap-filled

He rips on the D610 pretty soundly today, within hours of its announcement. No wonder Nikon executives don't "listen to him", or "hire HIM" to correct all the flaws and faults that he so often says HE could solve for Nikon--if they would actually "hire him to fix" these issues. Now, remember, he was involved in the QuickTake digital camera start up almost two decades ago...you know, the *QuickTake!*


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I really see no big deal with no built in wifi, at least it has a flash if needed. IMO that makes it more of a complete tool. Off camera or shoe mount is better of course but I don't think someone should be forced to by a flash from the start.








goodguy said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I really see no big deal with no built in wifi, at least it has a flash if needed. IMO that makes it more of a complete tool. Off camera or shoe mount is better of course but I don't think someone should be forced to by a flash from the start.
> ...








amolitor said:


> I don't know why everyone wants WiFi but nobody wants wired Ethernet. If Nikon built a DSLR with an AUI plug for 10BASE5 I would totally buy one. The fact that they do not is PROOF that Nikon is clueless about its user base, and will die pretty soon!



I've put my response here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/341412-defense-wifi.html#post3068046


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Thom's columns over the last year or so have become much more complaint-oriented, fault-finding, and snarky. I've been reading Thom's "bythom" site for a number of years, and it seems to me that he has, over the last year or so, become VERY emotionally involved/invested/wound-up/cheesed-off about/disapproving of/etc.etc. almost every SINGLE business and product decision that Nikon has made. Or has NOT made. He's become much more prone to micro-analysis, and the Henny Penny, the sky is falling type of ravings.I personally think it's becoming tedious.  Sure, he has some good insights on CIPA shipment numbers, sales data, profits, and technical issues, as well as artistic and compositional/technique/strategy stuff. But I think his high degree of fixation on what Nikon does NOT manufacture, and what they do NOT "do", is really headed toward the arena of egotistical blogging, and of limited use to his readers. All the complaining about what is NOT available in the 13 d-slr models Nikon has in current use/production/for sale, and the 70 or so Nikkor lenses, plus the third party lenses....ACK!!!!!  I mean, how many f*****g lenses does a guy "need" to choose from? To hear him tell it, there needs to be another huge slug of lenses coming out of Nikon factories NOW, as in TODAY! Otherwise, the whole Nikon DX system is, well, pick a hyperbolic description:  A. inadequate   B. insufficient   C. deficient   D. disgracefully incomplete   E. ill-conceived   F. shamefully incomplete   G.  woefully gap-filled  He rips on the D610 pretty soundly today, within hours of its announcement. No wonder Nikon executives don't "listen to him", or "hire HIM" to correct all the flaws and faults that he so often says HE could solve for Nikon--if they would actually "hire him to fix" these issues. Now, remember, he was involved in the QuickTake digital camera start up almost two decades ago...you know, the QuickTake!



Such a fan boy. It's all about him. What he thinks. What nikon has done to him. His opinions, his ideas, etc.


----------



## cgw (Oct 8, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Thom's columns over the last year or so have become much more complaint-oriented, fault-finding, and snarky. I've been reading Thom's "bythom" site for a number of years, and it seems to me that he has, over the last year or so, become VERY emotionally involved/invested/wound-up/cheesed-off about/disapproving of/etc.etc. almost every SINGLE business and product decision that Nikon has made. Or has NOT made. He's become much more prone to micro-analysis, and the Henny Penny, the sky is falling type of ravings.I personally think it's becoming tedious.
> 
> Sure, he has some good insights on CIPA shipment numbers, sales data, profits, and technical issues, as well as artistic and compositional/technique/strategy stuff. But I think his high degree of fixation on what Nikon does NOT manufacture, and what they do NOT "do", is really headed toward the arena of egotistical blogging, and of limited use to his readers. All the complaining about what is NOT available in the 13 d-slr models Nikon has in current use/production/for sale, and the 70 or so Nikkor lenses, plus the third party lenses....ACK!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ever occur to you that he just might be making observations a bit more informed than yours? He's not dealing in private facts.

His D610 article made a point of discussing how Nikon mishandles its retailers. I see few fan boys showing any understanding of what life is like for people who deal with Nikon and sell their sometimes less-than-perfect products. Hogan's no fan boy. Maybe that's what's pissing some of the regulars off here.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2013)

well from all the complaining it seems Nikon had to do something with the d600.   And the d610 was their solution.  

Unfortunately it messes up their inventory, their retailers inventory and the like.  So in the short term everything is bent over.  but in the long term isn't the d610 supposed to correct the problems with the d600 and the sooner it gets corrected the sooner the d600 is forgotten. Everyone complains about the d600, then complains about the d610 which they wanted to fix it.  

talk about having your cake and eating it too. Remember it takes money to correct problems, and some R&D/prototypes, etc to spend to correct the problem. So it is good that they finally fixed it.  

Now we can start looking for d620 with new features.
and the d710, d810x and the D5 with 144mp


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 8, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> well from all the complaining it seems Nikon had to do something with the d600.   And the d610 was their solution.  Unfortunately it messes up their inventory, their retailers inventory and the like.  So in the short term everything is bent over.  but in the long term isn't the d610 supposed to correct the problems with the d600 and the sooner it gets corrected the sooner the d600 is forgotten. Everyone complains about the d600, then complains about the d610 which they wanted to fix it.  talk about having your cake and eating it too. Remember it takes money to correct problems, and some R&D/prototypes, etc to spend to correct the problem. So it is good that they finally fixed it.  Now we can start looking for d620 with new features. and the d710, d810x and the D5 with 144mp



I want a Gigapixel sensor.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> Neat. Now when I upgrade I can go FX and not have to worry about that oil issue.



You always could: D800, D3X, D4.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 8, 2013)

snowbear said:


> You always could: D800, D3X, D4.


Don't get me wrong, I'd prefer those bit the price difference is slight.


----------



## fotofinish (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah it was always going to be a bug-fix camera: Nikon more-or-less admitted as much from early on It just that the 600 had so much bad publicity with the oil issue that the marketing folks would not have allowed a re-issued 600. They could hardly have called it "D600 bug-fix"!




Braineack said:


> I dunno why you guys were expecting it to be an entirely new camera... it's a bug fix camera.


----------

